# Biggest Buck ever killed in Texas



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was at the ranch and Muy Garza called and said he needed help scoring a buck i knew it had to be big because he's scored a few but i had no idea it would score 273bc had to jump in and take my picture with him,what a buck even bigger when you get your hands on him!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Muy*

Muy tring to figure out where to start!!!!


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

thats a huge buck!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Is that the one they wrote up in TTH earlier this year? Looks like him.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a nice buck!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Bet it felt good just to touch it







!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a great deer no doubt.
BUT, I dont get excited about high fence deer....
They're everywhere these days and anyone can get one for the right price.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep .... good looking buck. Not to sure about the critter holding him though. lol Kinda resembles a chupacabra. hehehehehehehe


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

That is a heck of a buck!


----------



## Buff (Mar 24, 2008)

wow.........


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Killed early last year on far South corner of King Ranch by bow hunter and COE of Superior Energy - Terrance Hall. It has been mounted and is on display at the Tio Moya Lodge there.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*buck*



FlakMan said:


> Killed early last year on far South corner of King Ranch by bow hunter and COE of Superior Energy - Terrance Hall. It has been mounted and is on display at the Tio Moya Lodge there.


Not this one killed on the Las Racis ranch just outside Freer by Mr Bennett !!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Close, it was killed by Marco Barrett.



deerdude2000 said:


> Not this one killed on the Las Racis ranch just outside Freer by Mr Bennett !!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looks very much the same - sorry for the mistake.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Deer*



pacontender said:


> Close, it was killed by Marco Barrett.


Your right it was barrett!!! Thats his dad on the cell phone in the second pic.he killed an awsome buck a week or two later!!!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Not this one killed on the Las Racis ranch just outside Freer by Mr Bennett !!!


I thought the Las Raices was down in Web County


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The King Ranch deer mentioned that was killed by Mr. Hall was a very symmetrical double drop buck. Can't remember the score but it was up there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is the pic of Hall's buck I believe...


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Encinal that posts here killed first buck on his ranch, Las Raices...


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Thats a great deer no doubt.
> BUT, I dont get excited about high fence deer....
> They're everywhere these days and anyone can get one for the right price.


Agreed. Beautiful deer, but if you can afford the time to AI some deer, you can build one similar to that beauty. I would take a 180 low fence over a tame 230 high fence deer.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice buck. Wonder how much it cost???

THE JAMMER


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Before everyone jumps on the daily bashing wagon, I believe the owner or his son killed the deer. Also, the Las Raices website says that the ranch is high fenced but it is also 4,000+ acres. How about I turn you out in there and see if you can find a specific deer that you're looking for? The deer on the place receive supplemental protein but as far as I know, they are naturally raised, south texas deer. Here is a little more on the story. Scroll down and read the Oct. 7th, & 4th entries.

http://www.lasraicesranch.com/archives/2007_10_01_archive.html


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yet another thread on it's way to getting locked. Jealousy is an ugly thing...


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I would not worry about all the high fence post, its mainly just people jumping on the bandwagon. I don't have high fence but my best friend has 2000 acres and it is just like any low fence hunt I have been on. Or places are all low fence but I am thinking about high fencing about 2 acres just to hunt and post pictures and watch yall get your panties all knotted up. 
Don't get me wrong I think people are idiots for paying money like that for deer but people can do what he hack they want to. I am 28 and have never shot a trophy buck, last buck I shot I was ten. I shoot a few does b/c I like Sausage. Stay tuned for the 2 acre high fence hunt with a slingshot.....ought to be entertaining.

Edit: On the I wonder how much it cost comments. Of course it cost alot to raise a buck like that. In most places low fence a buck will never see five.....these do thats why they look like that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ckill said:


> Stay tuned for the 2 acre high fence hunt with a slingshot.....ought to be entertaining.


I'll bet you could get Jimmy Houston's crew to do the video! :cheers:


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here is the pic of Hall's buck I believe...


*Name:* Maurice Bledsoe 08

*Gross:* 191 1/8 gross
*Outfitter:* 
*Ranch:* King Ranch, Inc.
*County:* Kenedy Co.

*Other:* 16pts, 38 7/8" mass, 13 4/8" droptines

And he killed it with a pistol!​


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Bucks*

I'd kill either one of them in a low fence,high fence,or in the back of that suburban with a pocket knife if i had the chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll bet you could get Jimmy Houston's crew to do the video! :cheers:


I know of another outdoor personality that would bid on that hunt


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I know of another outdoor personality that would bid on that hunt


Do tell...LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*vet*



State_Vet said:


> I know of another outdoor personality that would bid on that hunt


Does he have a fourm????


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Get the horse whip out, we are about to beat another dead horse....Where's the popcorn


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


> Does he have a fourm????


Now Don, *H*ow *O*n earth would I know? *A*s just your plain old hunter, I certainly don't get involved in things like that.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Get the horse whip out, we are about to beat another dead horse....Where's the popcorn


Gotcha covered!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Get the horse whip out, we are about to beat another dead horse....Where's the popcorn


Did someone shoot Bevo again?:biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Now Don, *H*ow *O*n earth would I know? *A*s just your plain old hunter, I certainly don't get involved in things like that.


 It is coming clearer









Oh and Thanks for the visual JD


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

I wouldn't shoot him either.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Encinal said:


> I wouldn't shoot him either.


Given the oppurtunity I would, that is of course if one of my good friends didn't push me down to shoot him first:biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Encinal said:


> I wouldn't shoot him either.


Lets not go crazy now







, just think if you paid 1250 for a year around lease and that deer walked out one evening, I think the question would be would he still be there after I came to from passing out. Not saying I wouldn't shoot him, I just aint rich enough to afford to shoot him on that ranch.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> I just aint rich enough to afford to shoot him on that ranch.


No but if you got asked to come along to help a disabled friend on his hunt, all of the sudden your Mr. Money Man:wink:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> No but if you got asked to come along to help a disabled friend on his hunt, all of the sudden your Mr. Money Man:wink:


Oh here we go again, you had to know something was up, when I pulled out a 30-06 to "shoot coyotes"







You got to hunt that same stand for 2 days prior to the 3rd day, you opted to go somewhere else and I thought I would go and "scout" for you. There was a pretty nice buck over there, but I didn't think he would stay long enough for you to get over there to shoot him. so i did









Next time you need someone to help you, I am in!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Oh here we go again, you had to know something was up, when I pulled out a 30-06 to "shoot coyotes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sticking to that story?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> you sticking to that story?


Yessiree!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Hehe


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Gotta watch those two Encinal......they'll make you laugh your butt off.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

mako said:


> I would take a 180 low fence over a tame 230 high fence deer.


Amen, Brother, Amen!!!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

thats a monster!!!!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

One thing you can't take away from that buck is that God made him big...even without protein, etc that buck would have been BIG. 

(That is assuming what I've heard about the buck being a native born Texas deer is true)


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

That is a fine looking head of livestock.


----------



## the big iron (Jan 30, 2007)

deer on high-fenced ranches are far from tame.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

mudcatz71 said:


> That is a fine looking head of livestock.


I agree with you.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Good lookin little deer...hehehe


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Buck*



Woodrow said:


> One thing you can't take away from that buck is that God made him big...even without protein, etc that buck would have been BIG.
> 
> (That is assuming what I've heard about the buck being a native born Texas deer is true)


That is very true i'v been raising them in pens for 25yrs with the best bloodlines and feed you can get and never grew one that big he was just a special animal.


----------

